# rvm : anyone got that work



## roelof (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello, 

I installed rvm in a jail by starting the jail and then type the command to install rvm.
But when I try to start it I always get a command not found error message.

Did anyone succeed in running rvm in a freebsd jail? if so, how did you do it?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2012)

rehash.


----------



## roelof (Sep 13, 2012)

I tried with no luck. I find out that the problem can be that rvm is a bash programm where the standard shell is csh in FreeBSD.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 13, 2012)

OK, then you should install shell/bash inside the jail. Maybe, you should be managing your jail by giving:

`# jexec JID bash`

as well.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2012)

roelof said:
			
		

> I find out that the problem can be that rvm is a bash programm where the standard shell is csh in FreeBSD.


It's not. It's written in C++.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 13, 2012)

Do a:

`# pkg_info -L rvm\*`

and see where the binary is located (it should be somewhere in /usr/local/bin, so I don't understand why you don't see it - check your PATH environmental variable), and run it by giving the full path. There is no reason for this to fail, except if the port has not been correctly installed.


PS You haven't mentioned what command you had used when you installed rvm...


----------



## roelof (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks for the help so far.

`# pkg_info -L rvm\*` gives this output:

```
pkg_info: can't find package 'rvm*' installed or in a file!
```

Which can be right because I had rvm installed by this command `# curl -L [url]https://get.rvm.io[/url] | bash -s stable` as said on this page : https://rvm.io/rvm/install/

`# find / -iname rvm` gives this output:

```
/usr/local/rvm
/usr/local/rvm/src/rvm
/usr/local/rvm/src/rvm/binscripts/rvm
/usr/local/rvm/src/rvm/lib/rvm
/usr/local/rvm/src/rvm/scripts/rvm
/usr/local/rvm/bin/rvm
/usr/local/rvm/scripts/rvm
/usr/local/rvm/lib/rvm
```

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2012)

Remove that stuff and use archivers/rvm.

Handbook: Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## roelof (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry, but  archivers/rvm  is not the same as what I'm lookimg for.
I'm lookig for Ruby Version Manager.


----------



## chatwizrd (Sep 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it be because /usr/local/rvm/bin is not in $PATH ?

You will have to append /usr/local/rvm/bin to your $PATH or put the full path to the program to start it.

http://superuser.com/questions/224974/how-do-i-add-a-location-to-my-path-in-unix


----------

